# Talk About Karma??



## fishingeezer (Mar 9, 2015)

This is just a thought for everyone to respond with their thoughts. Fisherman, Campers, and Hunters that I have met in my 63 years on this planet are always the friendliest people I know. This Karma area is wonderful because people donate items they want others to have or use. I would like everyone to respond to this thought. Since there are 16000 members on this site, has anyone considered collecting small donations for people that need fishing items or boats or trailers or outboard motors etc. Hear me out. Even though I am on a fixed income, I would willingly donate $5.00 to someone that wants to buy a boat and can't afford it. Imagine if someone posted a need for $750.00 to buy a Tracker Topper. If only 150 people out of the 16000 members donated, that person would have the funds to buy their boat. I am NOT asking anyone to donate, I am asking if you all think its a good idea. Thanks for listening.


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 9, 2015)

I would gladly participate. There are two questions though that would need to be answered. Who will manage the donations and who will decide on who gets the donation? If this gets figured out I'm in.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm on a bow hunting site with very friendly/generous people. At first it was great. People making an effort to do something nice. But then people started joining, and asking for money/donations to their cause. I'm not going to say its gotten bad, but some people get mad when they don't get any money for "their" cause/plight. 

What I have found that works better is, watching a post. Seeing someone being active on the site, and having a need and NOT asking for a dime.
Then out of the kindness of my heart, I'll donate. THAT in my opinion works much better. Sometimes we will start a whole new thread just asking for donations for this persons cause and they have no idea we are doing it. When they find out or get the donations, they are humbled. To me that's what makes it all worth while.


----------



## fishingeezer (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a good idea huntin. As far as how it would work, I am not sure. We have admin people on this site, and maybe they could verify the need and hold the funds then send them? Not sure, but I think it's worth the feedback to see if its viable as a solution.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2015)

So hard to separate the needy from the greedy


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 9, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> So hard to separate the needy from the greedy



This is the problem. It's too bad that it's so, but the greedy spoil the goodwill of those wanting to help the needy. Several years ago a member asked for contributions of rods and reels for a "get kids fishing" project through his church. Something like that is easy to feel good about giving to. When it comes to individuals it's just not always as clear. I hope members chime in and something can come of this idea. I'd like to see some good come of it. 

Donations of stuff or time could also go a long way to those who need help with their project. I can't speak to the kind of time it would take to manage any or all of these kinds of things but I suspect it would take a lot and might be hard to find someone willing to take that on. Admin and moderators - what do you think? Does Member Karma already cover this?


----------



## fishingeezer (Mar 9, 2015)

I just made a donation to the Tin Boats forum, so it seems that the site might have the ability to hold funds and send to a fisherman in need. Not sure who Demetrious is but I assume that's the person who started the Tin Boats Forum? Anyone know?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 9, 2015)

I believe that Demetrious is Jim without the beard. :LOL2: :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2015)

Demetrious was a really good guy. Like to get out and fish often. Went with me once and then never returned. Replaced by this crazy jim fella who does not fish


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 9, 2015)

Fish tremble at Ahabs name and Jims beard!


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 9, 2015)

If there was more than one Demetrius would they be Demetriuses or Demetri?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> If there was more than one Demetrius would they be Demetriuses or Demetri?




Geeses


----------



## muzikman (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, this sounds like a fine idea....

if the details get worked out, I'm in!

I would have loved something like this when I was in my younger (and poorer) years and in need of fishin' gear.


Keep us posted!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sign me up. I can donate after my crisis is over. I am selling my boat on friday to pay bills as my wife left me and took my daughter. I will be sick after my boat leaves friday as it is warming up here. Heck i may need help buying anotherboat to take my daughter out on. I about cried this weekend when she asked if i was taking her out on the boat as its in my garage ready to go, to another home. Hopefully i will be able to upgrade in a few years once i get back on my feet financially. But put me in to donate


----------



## fishingeezer (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice to see that there is a little bit of interest, but it doesn't seem there is enough response to warrant trying it out. At least not enough interest yet. Apparently according to what I see so far is 99 people viewed the message but only 13 responded. If it was the opposite and 99 responded with 13 watching this may be viable. Only time will tell as it is starting to warm up and getting close to fishing season. One good thing is I got my Ohio fishing license for this year and next week I finally have the money to buy a trailer hitch for my car. Next step maybe by May, will be able to buy the trailer from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 11, 2015)

Two words:

"Tax Liability"


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> Two words:
> 
> "Tax Liability"


Did somebody call my name?


----------



## panFried (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh man, Jim would soil his draws if 500 people just started donating $5 bucks all at once to the "Tinboats Forum"!

Although a great idea and way of spreading some joy,; I actually agree with Capt on this one. Who is going to screen out the greedy?


----------



## momule (Mar 17, 2016)

I donate to people that have true hardships such as needing a meal and I tend to donate mostly to Veteran organizations, to help people who have supported our country. Boats are a luxury, not a need, and I have a little one because I saved my money and did without other things. I also put my two sons through college and paid off my house. I am not a Scrooge because I actively volunteer my time and donate money to worthy causes (for example Wounded Warrior Project), and in just my opinion this thread represents a well intentioned but misguided idea.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2016)

momule said:


> I donate to people that have true hardships such as needing a meal and I tend to donate mostly to Veteran organizations, to help people who have supported our country. Boats are a luxury, not a need, and I have a little one because I saved my money and did without other things. I also put my two sons through college and paid off my house. I am not a Scrooge because I actively volunteer my time and donate money to worthy causes (for example Wounded Warrior Project), and in just my opinion this thread represents a well intentioned but misguided idea.




X2


----------

